# what the best computer maker



## fattydougboy (Apr 7, 2008)

what the best gaming computer or know a good web sit to find some? i want to run a game called guildwars. i need a graphic card around geforce 8800 or greater and about 500gb or greater.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Are you wanting to build your own or wanting one thats prebuilt?

What country are you in?

budget?



You dont need an 8800 to play Guildwars, however if your in the UK look at these computers.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-046-OK

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=FS-005-OC


----------



## lionheartck (Apr 2, 2008)

I play guildwars too. It's not a very graphically intensive game. These are the requirements.

Your avatar says you are running Vista now. I'm pretty sure Vista requires more than guildwars. 

It would help if you gave us an idea of your price range etc... fill out this form. and put it in this thread.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the best builder is yourself even if you just select the components and get it put together by someone else
you will at least have the quality you want
prebuilt ones are usually a compromise on price


----------

